# Turbo Selection - What is the ideal turbo for a 2.0 8V?



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Ok Guys,
whats up?
The last "New" Turbo i purchased was damaged and i am in the market for a new Turbo.Killa has come highly recommended but I would prefer some feedback as to what specs I should get this time.
Here are the Mods:
Engine:
9A Block
Suloey Forged Pistons 8.5:1 CR
3A Head
Autotech Cam,Valve Springs
40mm Intake ,33 Exhaust Valves
Mild intake and aggresive Exhaust porting
Full Standalone ....Stage Ic
MY previous turbo was a 60 Trim but it was recommended that i get a 50 trim for the 275+whp goal.
Spec:
T3/T04E 50 Trim turbo with Stage 3 wheel and 0.63 Turbine
was hoping to get some input as to what Turbo you guys are running Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This was my previous turbo...looks new.It isnt


















_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 2:49 AM 10-23-2004_


----------



## Stephen Webb (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Selection - What is the ideal turbo for a 2.0 8V? (Wizard-of-OD)*

I don't really know much about the T4 compressors, but your proposed setup sounds like a pretty good one to me. 
Certainly a 60 trim T3 will be pushing it to make those kind of numbers, so a bigger turbo is probably a good idea. 
How do you plan on making that power -- more boost or higher revs?
Obviously you can make 325+ (crank) HP on a 2.0 liter enigne (Hell, Honda gets 240 without a turbo!), but seeing as how that is nearly 3x the stock HP of a VW 2.0, I figure you are going to need 20+ psi or a big bump in the RPMs to make that kind of power. 
It looks like you have the parts to do it with, though.... Post a diny plot for me!
I'm rebuilding my 1.8 (cast pistons, though...) and I hope to get near the 200 WHP mark next time I dyno it. I hit 162 last time, but with lower comression I'm hoping to run 14 psi this time. I'm using a 50 trim T3 with a .48 A/R. and I think I'll be moving to a .63 A/R.
-Steve


----------



## Stephen Webb (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Selection - What is the ideal turbo for a 2.0 8V? (Stephen Webb)*

BTW, what is damaged about that turbo? What are your plans for it? Does it have a .63 A/R housing? Is it rebuildable? Is it for sale? 
(Enquiring minds want to know)
-Steve


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Turbo Selection - What is the ideal turbo for a 2.0 8V? (Stephen Webb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stephen Webb* »_
I'm rebuilding my 1.8 (cast pistons, though...) and I hope to get near the 200 WHP mark next time I dyno it. I hit 162 last time, but with lower comression I'm hoping to run 14 psi this time. I'm using a 50 trim T3 with a .48 A/R. and I think I'll be moving to a .63 A/R.
-Steve

Run MC pistons and rods and a 1.7 Crank.Cheap forged bottom end.









_Quote, originally posted by *Stephen Webb* »_BTW, what is damaged about that turbo? What are your plans for it? Does it have a .63 A/R housing? Is it rebuildable? Is it for sale? 
(Enquiring minds want to know)
-Steve

Apparnatly the Turbo was a Porsche 911 Turbo.So the T3 Exhaust was machined to fit a KKK flange.When i received the turbo the impeller wouldnt spin.Took the turbo to a Real good guy here in Ottawa named Roch.Told me dont waste my time with the turbo.....
Sent it back,Lost money..moving on.
So anyone else?


----------



## purplerabbit (Jun 28, 2002)

Are MC pistons from a audi 5kT?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (purplerabbit)*

The tough question is: do you want a turbo
that is good for ~275-325whp, or one that 'could'
go higher?
considering ~275whp (give or take 25 whp)
I like the smaller TO4E wheels: ~46 trim (maybe a 40 trim)
Folks have used the TO4E 50 trim to make ~400whp.
Do you NEED the headroom?
Just study the comprerssor maps.
Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purplerabbit* »_Are MC pistons from a audi 5kT?

yes

_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_The tough question is: do you want a turbo
that is good for ~275-325whp, or one that 'could'
go higher?
considering ~275whp (give or take 25 whp)
I like the smaller TO4E wheels: ~46 trim (maybe a 40 trim)
Folks have used the TO4E 50 trim to make ~400whp.
Do you NEED the headroom?
Just study the comprerssor maps.
Jeffrey Atwood

Well my Goal for now is 275-300whp.Lets be realistic here....i know that to do anymore "work" to the 8V head would be stupid.I have done the max i can for now.From here on its more porting and mechanical lifters.The gains i would get would be comparable to a stock 16V or 20V head. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

On your "new" turbo set up a GT28S would be best, ,gives you great low end pull and awesome top end, and can support 350HP. and has a internal wastegate.


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (euroroccoT)*

also i would consider a t3/t4 50trim with a .48 ar stg 3 wheel. it will spool nicely and have a good amout of room to grow. and should pull till like 7grand
it is of a silmalr size to my old one, i switched to a super 60 last week

















_Modified by EvilVento2.oT at 9:36 AM 10-24-2004_


_Modified by EvilVento2.oT at 9:36 AM 10-24-2004_


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

we i have to get a wg issue sorted , but so far i like 100x more then my t3/t4


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (EvilVento2.oT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilVento2.oT* »_we i have to get a wg issue sorted , but so far i like 100x more then my t3/t4

How much Psi are you running?MY engine is built to handle 25+


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

well mine is almost stock and i run about 10-12 psi. so the t3/t4 was over kill. and i want a good midrange powerband . so the t3 super sixy was perfect. for your needs i sudjuest the t3/t4 with maybe a .63 hotside(though i like a. 48) if you want . I got it from http://www.ctsturbo.com caly aka rippinralf is the man


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (EvilVento2.oT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilVento2.oT* »_well mine is almost stock and i run about 10-12 psi. so the t3/t4 was over kill. and i want a good midrange powerband . so the t3 super sixy was perfect. for your needs i sudjuest the t3/t4 with maybe a .63 hotside(though i like a. 48) if you want . I got it from http://www.ctsturbo.com caly aka rippinralf is the man

Well i plan on running very low boost(7psi) for daily driving and high boost for when i feel extra giddy (25+) thats why i went all out and built the bottom end to be bullet proof with all ARP hardware.








can i get any more input as to what specs i need for my turbo.
50 trim?
60 trim?
40 trim? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

GT28S cost 1075$CDN The 57 trim is a good wheel also, lots of room to grow. but since you will only run 7psi 80% of the time you are better off with the gt28S. But the T3/t04E 57 trim cost 900$CDN new.


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

First one is the T3/T04e 57 trim























Here is the GT28S the 3 turbos are GT28S GT32 GT28/35R


----------



## wootwoot (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

there is also now the gt2871r. same size as the gt28rs but it can flow about 40 more hp more towards the top end. i think that would be damn nice for the 8v since you dont want absolute instant spool but it will be ridiculously quick too. they also go for the same price as the gt28rs. you guys WERE talking about the gt28rs and not the gt28r right?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (wootwoot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wootwoot* »_there is also now the gt2871r. same size as the gt28rs but it can flow about 40 more hp more towards the top end. i think that would be damn nice for the 8v since you dont want absolute instant spool but it will be ridiculously quick too. they also go for the same price as the gt28rs. you guys WERE talking about the gt28rs and not the gt28r right?

Yes but isnt there a restriction as to how much air i can "STUFF" in there?


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

screw running a .48 housing. THose things are junk. 
"From here on its more porting and mechanical lifters.The gains i would get would be comparable to a stock 16V or 20V head. " 
roflmao. crack crraaaaack 
there is no such thing as gt28s


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

haha yes sc34 hell even an sc32 would be http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Noone else?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Noone else?









T3/T4E 50 trim, .63/3

more than enough to support the power you're looking for and you can do it at lower boost
hth
Paul


----------



## VWinPtown (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Turbo Selection - What is the ideal turbo for a 2.0 8V? (Wizard-of-OD)*

Im running a stock 2.0 ABA w/ a double head gasket setup.
There is some rather aggressive port work on the intake and exhaust side. The turbo I have is a stock T3 from an older 280Z turbo.
It is a 50 trim compresser and a .63 A/R turbine.
On 16 psi the motor made 224 bhp and 243 torque.
It pulls pretty hard to about 7400 rpm.
I think the turbos efficiency is reaching its peak at another 1-2psi.
I go with killa on the turbo recomondation. 
Thats the turbo Im going with if I decide to buy one, rather than just picking from my local junkyard.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Turbo Selection - What is the ideal turbo for a 2.0 8V? (VWinPtown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWinPtown* »_Im running a stock 2.0 ABA w/ a double head gasket setup.
There is some rather aggressive port work on the intake and exhaust side. The turbo I have is a stock T3 from an older 280Z turbo.
It is a 50 trim compresser and a .63 A/R turbine.
*On 16 psi the motor made 224 bhp and 243 torque.*
It pulls pretty hard to about 7400 rpm.
I think the turbos efficiency is reaching its peak at another 1-2psi.
I go with killa on the turbo recomondation. 
Thats the turbo Im going with if I decide to buy one, rather than just picking from my local junkyard.

Why so low?
thats like 180whp give or take
any other mods?


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Turbo Selection - What is the ideal turbo for a 2.0 8V? (Wizard-of-OD)*

Before saying someones numbers are low, Boost any of all your different turbo project first then you can really compare


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Turbo Selection - What is the ideal turbo for a 2.0 8V? (euroroccoT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroroccoT* »_Before saying someones numbers are low, Boost any of all your different turbo project first then you can really compare










The power for that amount of boost is low...........


----------



## Stephen Webb (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Selection - What is the ideal turbo for a 2.0 8V? (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Why so low?
thats like 180whp give or take
any other mods?

I assumed he was quoting wheel horsepower, in which case those numbers aren't so bad. In either case, I think the 50 trim (T3) is probably too small for a 2.0, and he is likely not running in the most efficient range -- *especially* at 7000+ rpm...
Assuming WHP, the numbers are pretty darned good, given the setup.
-Steve


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Turbo Selection - What is the ideal turbo for a 2.0 8V? (Wizard-of-OD)*

bhp...whp...

Its all boils down to this. I have said it once....twice.....three times.....Ill keep saying forever. 
It all comes down to what you want. How you want your motor to perform. I am not a boost god by all means. I have tested just about every turbo evryone asks about. T3 super 60, 48 50 stage 1, 48 50 stage 2, 50 63 stage 2, 50 63 stage 3. 
WHY? Because i am looking for a specific way the motor acts. You not going to get that by asking well what do you think of this? or what do you think of that? Put it on see what happens, see if you like it. 
Everyone is all concerened with lag??? Spool up time??? Well i wanna have fun on the street??? I wanna smoke some rice???
Threads are getting out of hand. Im not trying to be a ass but for real. Some of used more turbos than others yes for granted ill take that. BUT i highly...highly dought it that someone on here is realated to the founder of TURBONETICS or RAYJAY or anyother turbo maker that has made turbos and can tell you how it will perform on your car.
You call up a turbo compnay and that ask size of motor, how much boost. Crap like that. They dont ask you what kind of driving style you haev, what kind of RPM range you like to be in. No not gonna happen. 
Yes i feel bad for the guys that get told go big t3t4 or go home and end up selling for a smaller turbo. Nobody explains to them what kind of driving stly it takes to have a big turbo like that.
Noone tells them.you know what man a big turbo like isnt going to have enough leg room on the street to, so dont try and run from stop sign to stop sign building boost youll kill yourself.
Oh i only have 3,000 of RPM to play with why wont my 7psi make me quicker. Turbos that big like mine and holypistons, and Agtronic to name a few are ment for high boost. PERIOD. Nothing short of 15psi min. Sorry thats the name of the game. 
Im just tired of guys being misled. Sure i might have done so of that misleading. I bet i did. Point being noone can tell you what its going to do on YOUR MOTOR AND YOUR DRIVING HABBITS. 

End of that rant. Sorry guys not ment directored towards anyone. 
Oh and by the way. That amount of boost the power is low. PERIOD.
I guess i am a ass now


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Turbo Selection - What is the ideal turbo for a 2.0 8V? (turbojeta3)*

well with my setup,
I have 2 maps:
Base/economy Map: 7psi...daily driving,Dont really care about boost,once its there.Would be nice to have a little grunt tho








Aggresive/Track Map : 25+ Psi....this is where the size of the turbo matters.
No your not an ass.....thats why i am stating what i want but wanted some input from guys running T3/T04E on there 2.0 8V http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

SC32 / 34 are similar to small T3 t04e's but more efficient being they use GT series wheels. 
SC44 is like a big t3 t4e, probably similar to a 57 trim, SC61 is essentially a GT35. 
which is why i was telling him sc32/34 for his goals of beating some cars at the track without having it suck too bad daily driven.


----------



## German_Muscle (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

im running a SC61 with the T04S compressor housing. its on a 2.0L 16v tho


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Turbo Selection - What is the ideal turbo for a 2.0 8V? (Wizard-of-OD)*

here's what i got Justin C in Maryland....









T3/T66







ask him how much he loves the turbo and you'll see
thanks
Paul


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

Thats an interesting turbo! i'm really thinking my next turbo, if i haven't gone mechanical lifter by then, will be T3 / t67. 
He should unwrap that downpipe for a little better spool, just headshield the coils directly.


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

it's too big for that motor. so yes it is too big.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Peter,Paul
is this turbo too big for me?









I told you that you could go with a T-series hybrid, the owner of the turbo claims that he wouldnt want anything else








Some people might think it's too big, others ran 12's on street tires with that turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Paul


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
 others ran 12's on street tires with that turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Paul

Who ??????


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

right but a T series hybrid would give him way more lag then he needs for his horsepower goals. 
i mean a t3 t66 isn't even waking up at 275 whp... its like... if you print out the compressor chart, the compressor is on page 1, your dot is on page 4


----------



## German_Muscle (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Turbo Selection - What is the ideal turbo for a 2.0 8V? (killa)*

whats the specs on that setup? what management system is he running? Intercooler, engine work? Also what kind of power is it making?


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_right but a T series hybrid would give him way more lag then he needs for his horsepower goals. 
i mean a t3 t66 isn't even waking up at 275 whp... its like... if you print out the compressor chart, the compressor is on page 1, your dot is on page 4

Not a good match at all it's big, looks impressive and that's it. im running 11s with a GT30R daily driven http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you don't a crazy V8 size compressor wheel to make power, you need the right one, and a T66 on a 8v is a no brainer http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (PITGUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PITGUY* »_
Who ??????

The owner of the T3/T66


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

dood you have a scirocco. You could blow a fart out the tailgate and run 12's lol. it weighs 2lbs.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (euroroccoT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroroccoT* »_
Not a good match at all it's big, looks impressive and that's it. im running 11s with a GT30R daily driven http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you don't a crazy V8 size compressor wheel to make power, you need the right one, and a T66 on a 8v is a no brainer http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

1)You can go with a smaller hotside to get the turbo to spool up sooner.
2)You can run 11's with a bunch of T3/T4's at the right boost and car weight.
3)It's not an 8v, it's a 2L *20v*
thanks
Paul


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_right but a T series hybrid would give him way more lag then he needs for his horsepower goals. 
i mean a t3 t66 isn't even waking up at 275 whp... its like... if you print out the compressor chart, the compressor is on page 1, your dot is on page 4

That'll depend on what type of powerband you're shooting for, hp is made by making torque at high rpm's so if that's what he wants then that's what he'll get. Also, spooling can be had earlier if you run a smaller wheel/housing, you wouldn't hit the efficiency island though, but that's what intercoolers were made for. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks
Paul


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_dood you have a scirocco. You could blow a fart out the tailgate and run 12's lol. it weighs 2lbs.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
That'll depend on what type of powerband you're shooting for, hp is made by making torque at high rpm's so if that's what he wants then that's what he'll get. Also, spooling can be had earlier if you run a smaller wheel/housing, you wouldn't hit the efficiency island though, but that's what intercoolers were made for. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks
Paul

so Paul looking at the SC34,thats the one you would highly recommend for my application/power goals?


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

What are you running again Paul







if running 11s is so easy why are you still not there


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*

1)You can go with a smaller hotside to get the turbo to spool up sooner.
Does not work that well to take a VERY small wheel and try and spin a VERY large wheel,=bad combo will not get good results, Someone bought a GT25/40 thinking is was the ****, ,well 4500rpm later he is 







to small of a turbine wheel, not enough energy to create boost desired from massive compressor wheel/ 
2)You can run 11's with a bunch of T3/T4's at the right boost and car weight.
Correct with the right T3/T04E not all of them...
3)It's not an 8v, it's a 2L *20v*
What is the ideal turbo for a 2.0 8V?
was the original post
Thanks
Marc
thanks
Paul
[/QUOTE]


_Modified by euroroccoT at 12:36 PM 10-30-2004_


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (euroroccoT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroroccoT* »_What are you running again Paul







if running 11s is so easy why are you still not there









That's because i only ran the car once down the track at lower boost and trying just to make a complete pass, face it, if me and you were to line up now i'd blow your tin can's doors right the F' off.
thanks
Paul


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (euroroccoT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroroccoT* »_1)You can go with a smaller hotside to get the turbo to spool up sooner.
Does not work that well to take a VERY small wheel and try and spin a VERY large wheel,=bad combo will not get good results, Someone bought a GT25/40 thinking is was the ****, ,well 4500rpm later he is 







to small of a turbine wheel, not enough energy to create boost desired from massive compressor wheel/ 
2)You can run 11's with a bunch of T3/T4's at the right boost and car weight.
Correct with the right T3/T04E not all of them...
3)It's not an 8v, it's a 2L *20v*
What is the ideal turbo for a 2.0 8V?
was the original post
Thanks
Marc
thanks
Paul



_Modified by euroroccoT at 12:36 PM 10-30-2004_[/QUOTE]
Marc, no one's talking about any GT25/40's, turbo nuts on vwsport's hardcore page ran low 11's with a T3/T4B S trim, that compressor wheel has a 1.9x" inducer, barely bigger than a T3 super60, out digi1 powered jetta put down 316whp on a load dyno, the dyno's owner claimed a -10% differece in his dyno and a dynojet, with that being said, that's 348whp, plenty of power for a regular weight A2 to break 11's as well. 
thanks
Paul


----------



## vw_dred (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_ face it, if me and you were to line up now i'd blow your tin can's doors right the F' off.
thanks
Paul

Quote of the year..








not to stray off topic, but this can go back and forth all day. I think for the most part there are those who want to drive around town constantly feeling the lowend torque of the smaller turbine/compressor combination turbos - aimed more for the light to light pulls... Then there are the (in my opinion) "hardcore++" guys who dont mind at all driving around town off boost with the larger turbine/compressor combination turbos.. I believe the GT30 sit comfortably between the two - But catch one of these "Hardcore++" turbos on a roll or mid - topend run and the quote of the year would soundly be applied...








JMHO


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (vw_dred)*

25psi is not considered low boost well in my books anyway. Well good luck breaking into the 11s with your 500whp mk2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im sure it won't be easy







Tin can doors?? mine is not a trailer queen


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (euroroccoT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroroccoT* »_25psi is not considered low boost well in my books anyway. Well good luck breaking into the 11s with your 500whp mk2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im sure it won't be easy







Tin can doors?? mine is not a trailer queen









25psi is low boost in my book, you'd also need more than half of brain to look at my powerband and understand that the car would fall on it's face every time i shifted if i dint rev to 8k, i thought that it was at set to 8k till i plugged the laptop and saw that it was 7500, that's ok though, i'll rev it to 8k next time out and we'll see what that gives me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My car is not a trailor queen, i just finished it real quick so i could have some fun with it, it has no plates but it's at full weight.
Feel free to come down and run me on the highway if you want, i'll make sure that my rearveiw mirror has a magnifying glass so i can see your headlights.


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*

Your powerband is that way because of wrong choice of turbo, if your motor can handle 8500rpm then might run faster. 
sorry don't do the highway thing, better things to do, but i will be at waterfest next year, Your 35psi VS my 20psi. I sure hope you blow my doors off cause it won't look good on you.. I got nothing to lose i bring a proven 11s car VS your project that should run low 11s. Anyway it's all for fun. See you next year..


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_Feel free to come down and run me on the highway if you want, i'll make sure that my rearveiw mirror has a magnifying glass so i can see your headlights.










Can i go too i'll be driving the camera car


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (euroroccoT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroroccoT* »_Your powerband is that way because of wrong choice of turbo, if your motor can handle 8500rpm then might run faster

It's unfortunate that some people just won't understand what the goal for my car is, what did you run the first time out with your car? how many times did you have to go to the strip to fine tune whatever it was in your car? 
You've been posting your progress for as long as i can remember, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for you 11, my car only had a couple of hours of dyno tuning and went straight to the track, for you to keep posting in every topic that my car comes up with only leaves me to beleive that you're trying to prove a point, thanks for comparing your car to mine, im sure that it's a great achievement for you, months and months to ran an 11'....
Please















Bring it or shush.
thanks
Paul


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*

The reason it took 3 times at the track is because i was not rushing the break in peroid, first time 6psi 14Flat second time 16.7psi [email protected] and 3rd time on 3rd pass since it was october needed the track to warm ran [email protected] 
Your car was not built over night either you were running digi1 at first making decent power but never did 11s. Paul i know your car will be fast, my point was that to many people put the wrong turbo on there cars. Yes it runs fast but could be faster. 
Your car has power that i can only dream of, but a powerband that i really would not want since it's way to peaky.that makes it hard or impossible to run fast since power falls flat on it's facec between shifts,Mine is broad and pulls till i shift 7200rpm. I have more stuff being done this winter, and im serious i will be at waterfest and would be fun to race you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Never met you but would like to







you know your stuff, but im no beginner either. so im bringing it up to NJ next year for sure. Plus that track is way better than what we have so shouuld be a fun day.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

that is why standalones have full throttle shift features. 
big big turbo seems to be working good for my honda buddies. 1.8L engine GT40 turbo and 10 flat second cars that weigh more then any of these vws. 
doesn't fall too flat on its face then


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (euroroccoT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroroccoT* »_Your car was not built over night either you were running digi1 at first making decent power but never did 11s. 

when was Paul's car runing on digi 1 what did i miss















as far a i know he was going to run digi1 but never did


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (euroroccoT)*

Marc, my car had an all motor street package, it was really fun to smack the 7200rev limiter then i went on to put a T3 from the junkayard and run the stock cis-e system with an aic, car ran [email protected] on street tires and 10psi of boost. My car never had a digi1 system, that's my buddy's car that me and him put together, that ran [email protected] IIRC on street tires.
I chose this turbo because i knew that i wanted big numbers and i also knew that i'd have to rev it to 8-8500 to take advantage of turbo.Keep in mind that the car was never street tuned it, the only "street" tuning that it had was was me and lugnuts spend 5 mins at Etown's parking lot fu'in with the maps.








And this trailor queens still weighs 2650lbs.
thanks
Paul


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*

my mistake about the digi1. Hondas like to rev to or pass 8500rpm depending on the motor buildup so it helps with big turbo. Im sure your car will get tune right and make usefull power. I know im working torwards making more, wich should drop me into the low 11s. But will see. See you next year.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Marc, i havent put any time into my car, just drop the subject because if i want the car to run number it will.
Isaamb, no clear response, it'll depend on what powerband and hp goals that you want, with that being said, what are your power goals and hp and powarband that you're shooting for?
thanks
Paul


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_what are your power goals and hp and powarband that you're shooting for?


Well as you know i will have my boost settings @ 2 different values.
7 Psi - Economy Map...daily driving/Cruising
25+ Psi - Aggresive Map/Retarded go crazt fast Map - Drag strip/Sunday night fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i am going to be realistic.I have an 8V and there is no changing that.








can i realistically get 275-300whp out of this engine?If so what Turbo will take me there with 20+psi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
can i realistically get 275-300whp out of this engine?If so what Turbo will take me there with 20+psi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Joel Brown got 377whp out of his crossflow 2L 8v with a T3/T04 57 trim, .63/3 hotside. He later went over 400whp with the same turbo and a custom cam.
Our digi1 powererd jetta got 316whp on a load dyno with a T3/T04E 57 trim .48/3 
Both these numbers were over 20psi of boost..
ToddP aka Turbodub got 275whp out of a very rough tuned T3/T04E 60-1 .63/3 @15psi of boost on a stock ABA motor with stock compression
In another words, more than possible, it's been done over and over.
Thanks
Paul


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
Joel Brown got 377whp out of his crossflow 2L 8v with a T3/T04 57 trim, .63/3 hotside. He later went over 400whp with the same turbo and a custom cam.
Our digi1 powererd jetta got 316whp on a load dyno with a T3/T04E 57 trim .48/3 
Both these numbers were over 20psi of boost..
ToddP aka Turbodub got 275whp out of a very rough tuned T3/T04E 60-1 .63/3 @15psi of boost on a stock ABA motor with stock compression
In another words, more than possible, it's been done over and over.
Thanks
Paul

Should I start shopping for forged rods?
Allready Have forged pistons http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I wouldn't for 300whp, what pistons are you running? MC?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_I wouldn't for 300whp, what pistons are you running? MC?

Souley forged units from Germany.
The MC's are for the 1.8 on the cheap...thats a complete different story where i am going to do a write up.
But i am using the stock 9A rods.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Yes, forgot you were running the Audi 3A block, keep the compression low and boost high, good fuel/tuning and you'll be good for your 300whp.
Paul


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Did Joel run nitrous at one point also or im i mistaken with someone else?


----------



## TAI-VW boosted Dubs (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Wizard,since you got a heavy car,why don't you try a Super 60,or GT28R,something that will give you lots of torque to move your heavy four door........if you move up,the T3/T04B s trim is good,with .48 a/r stage 2 turbine.Remember,yours is a STREET CAR right? What fun is a heavy car with NO torque down low,and as a suggestion, why don't you call Innovative,Turbonetics,or Precision turbo? THESE GUYS are the TRUE turbo pros,since that is ALL they do,size,manufacture and sell turbos all day long........I went Precision,and was recommended a turbo for my size engine,and hp goals,as well as wanting decent spoolup.......everybody has their own opinions,but the TRUE PROFESSIONALS are the turbo manufacturers themselves.....


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (TAI-VW boosted Dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TAI-VW boosted Dubs* »_Wizard,since you got a heavy car,why don't you try a Super 60,or GT28R,something that will give you lots of torque to move your heavy four door........if you move up,the T3/T04B s trim is good,with .48 a/r stage 2 turbine.Remember,yours is a STREET CAR right? What fun is a heavy car with NO torque down low,and as a suggestion, why don't you call Innovative,Turbonetics,or Precision turbo? THESE GUYS are the TRUE turbo pros,since that is ALL they do,size,manufacture and sell turbos all day long........I went Precision,and was recommended a turbo for my size engine,and hp goals,as well as wanting decent spoolup.......everybody has their own opinions,but the TRUE PROFESSIONALS are the turbo manufacturers themselves.....









1000Kg's Is heavy?








My car weighs just as much as a Corolla...it under went a serious Diet


----------



## TAI-VW boosted Dubs (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

What is that in lbs???Sorry I am a high school dropout.....


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

2200lb


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (TAI-VW boosted Dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TAI-VW boosted Dubs* »_Wizard,since you got a heavy car,why don't you try a Super 60,or GT28R,something that will give you lots of torque to move your heavy four door........

Anything with a small hotside will give you torque since the turbo will spool rather quickly, Built motor to run a Super60 or GT28R? They're just too small, sorry


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (euroroccoT)*

Joel had nitrous but those numbers were off the bottle, 2L 8v running 10's.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

yeah but.....


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Selection - What is the ideal turbo for a 2.0 8V? (turbojeta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbojeta3* »_bhp...whp...
Oh i only have 3,000 of RPM to play with why wont my 7psi make me quicker. Turbos that big like mine and holypistons, and Agtronic to name a few are ment for high boost. PERIOD. Nothing short of 15psi min. Sorry thats the name of the game. 
Im just tired of guys being misled. Sure i might have done so of that misleading. I bet i did. Point being noone can tell you what its going to do on YOUR MOTOR AND YOUR DRIVING HABBITS. 

End of that rant. Sorry guys not ment directored towards anyone. 
Oh and by the way. That amount of boost the power is low. PERIOD.
I guess i am a ass now









i dont think ur an ass, i think ur right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
For 275-300whp on an 8v you lookin at boost over 19lbs
12 sec aba has a stock head and 29lbs and is well over 300whp







on an 8v...
I think killa's turbo suggest will work great for what you want to do.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Turbo Selection - What is the ideal turbo for a 2.0 8V? (Wizard-of-OD)*

Ok so going with the SC34 
Thanks everyone
We will see how it goes...will post results. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EVDTuning (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (TAI-VW boosted Dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TAI-VW boosted Dubs* »_Wizard,since you got a heavy car,why don't you try a Super 60....... 

Thats wut im running with. Im not looking for 300+ eather some decent numbers.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (EVDTuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EVDTuning* »_
Thats wut im running with. Im not looking for 300+ eather some decent numbers.


Not going Super60...too small
Was advised to definately not go Super 60.


----------



## EVDTuning (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Not going Super60...too small
Was advised to definately not go Super 60.

Well mine has a .63 a/r hotside stage 3 wheel. Killa told me awhile back that it was machined to take the 63. BTW, its ah Re-rebuilt (got it rebuilt after i got it MJM turbo. didnt get it from killa though.


_Modified by EVDTuning at 3:32 PM 11-10-2004_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Bringing this one Back up, Was back reading some Eurotuner articles and found this article.This guy made *350+WHP*







from an 8V.Still havent decided what trim but more than likely its going to be a 50-57 trim.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Eddie SeaBold* »_
2.0 8V Crossflow Turbo
Turbonetics T03T04E with 54 trim wheel and 0.63A/R


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Why not look into the Precision GT32e with a .63 a/r turbine housing? They dont list that housing but they do offer it. Its a very nice street turbo, spools up on most 1.8l Honda engines at the low 3000rpm range. I think Tom (TAI) is running one also.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco20v* »_Why not look into the Precision GT32e with a .63 a/r turbine housing? They dont list that housing but they do offer it. Its a very nice street turbo, spools up on most 1.8l Honda engines at the low 3000rpm range. I think Tom (TAI) is running one also. 

average Price?
GT Series usually = $600 more than the similiar spec turbo.


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I think they're around $600-$650


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

They are non ball bearing.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco20v* »_They are non ball bearing. 

hmmm GT series turbo's would be nice but they always appeared to be expensive to me @ least.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

just to get this on my watched topics list....
im running a k26/t04e .60/3 57trim from javad...
my specs are as follows:
aba+stacked gaskets
stock pistons/crank/rods
arp studs
ported head
270 cam
i'll be running on that motor for a while, until i can at least do an 02a swap, im hoping to see 250whp at 15psi, im having javad tune it for me on the dyno at ATP and do a few street pulls for the sake of daily driving.
im kind of doing 2 things at once... building another aba bottom end, and saving for an 02a swap /w lsd. future plans are 16v head, new build 02a bottom, put current motor in the convertable /w current tranny


----------



## K.I.M. (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_This guy made *350+WHP*







from an 8V.

Pic of his old set-up


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (K.I.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K.I.M.* »_Pic of his old set-up

Whats his new setup?


----------



## K.I.M. (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

16v I believe, don't know details. He posts here, SN-us2ba4dr.


----------



## LZ7J (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

What does everyone think of a T3/T04B 50trim, .48a/r hot with stage 3 wheel?
**goals are [email protected] 10:5:1c/r, 440's, SMT6 -- 2.slo


_Modified by LZ7J at 4:38 PM 4-14-2005_


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: (LZ7J)*

That sounds like a real nice turbo. What does the B stand for? I have a .48 stage 3/ 50 trim T3/T4E. Very similiar turbo but a To4E instead of B
Im hoping for 230-250whp on 14.7psi. This car will be for roadracing so Im not pressed for all out power I just hope the powerband is nice and broad with no choking. Ill post back with some dyno sheets in a month.....Why so high with the CR?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (MDTurborocco)*

The B in T04B means that it's a smaller compressor housing. The E housing is usually more efficient when running higher boost.
hth
Paul


----------

